# [Solved]Dell USB keyboard causes X to crash

## static_k

Hi Everyone,

I have a problem with my Dell USB keyboard. It's the SK-8135 model with the special multimedia keys. When I boot up into X everything is fine with the keyboard until I touch one of those special keys. Once I touch one of those keys the screen goes blank and X crashes.

This is the tail end of my Xorg.0.log:

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4eb386]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x47f4f9]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7fa0ce2e63a0]

3: /usr/bin/X [0x45d7d2]

4: /usr/bin/X(GetKeyboardValuatorEvents+0x362) [0x45dd72]

5: /usr/bin/X(GetKeyboardEvents+0x17) [0x45de57]

6: /usr/bin/X(xf86PostKeyboardEvent+0x6f) [0x493aaf]

7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so [0x7fa0bb27b9df]

8: /usr/bin/X [0x47f5e5]

9: /usr/bin/X [0x472838]

10: /lib/libpthread.so.0 [0x7fa0d0396df0]

11: /lib/libc.so.6(__select+0x13) [0x7fa0ce37dbb3]

12: /usr/bin/X(WaitForSomething+0x1cb) [0x4e92eb]

13: /usr/bin/X(Dispatch+0xa0) [0x44b090]

14: /usr/bin/X(main+0x3aa) [0x43139a]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xe6) [0x7fa0ce2d2a26]

16: /usr/bin/X [0x430839]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

 Here is the keyboard info in /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=413c Product=2010 Version=0110

N: Name="Dell Dell USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.2.1/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2.1/1-4.2.1:1.0/input/input7

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7 

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=413c Product=2010 Version=0110

N: Name="Dell Dell USB Keyboard"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.2.1/input1

S: Sysfs=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2.1/1-4.2.1:1.1/input/input8

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event8 

B: EV=1b

B: KEY=3878c8015001 e000000000000 0

B: ABS=100000000

B: MSC=10

```

dmesg |grep Dell

```

[    4.252120] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2.1/1-4.2.1:1.0/input/input7

[    4.252474] generic-usb 0003:413C:2010.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.2.1/input0

[    4.254556] input: Dell Dell USB Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.7/usb1/1-4/1-4.2/1-4.2.1/1-4.2.1:1.1/input/input8

[    4.254887] generic-usb 0003:413C:2010.0002: input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard] on usb-0000:00:1a.7-4.2.1/input1

```

I'm a bit at a loss and I don't know what to start checking.

Thanks for any help.Last edited by static_k on Mon May 03, 2010 11:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## static_k

Any ideas?

Should I post this in a different forum, maybe desktop environments?

----------

## APolozov

You have 64bit system? If "yes" then it's bug of Xorg, undepended from models of keyboard.

----------

## static_k

Sorry for the delay.

Yes I do have a 64-bit system. Do you have a bug reference, so that I can follow it?

Thanks.

----------

## Zwartoog

A reference would have been nice indeed...

I have the same problem. Upgrading to xorg-server 1.7.5 seems to solve it.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this static_k :

```

# emerge --info

# rc-update show

```

----------

## antivirus

Is it fairly common for there to be an issue when using special keys on a USB keyboard? I'm not sure why the special keys would work differently between that and a PS/2 but I suppose it could...

----------

## Zwartoog

Not sure, I have only 1 experience (basically I try to avoid special-key keyboards, including the win-keys, but that is impossible now ;P). However, I have an USB/PS2 converter, so I can test your theory (hopefully somewhere next week).

----------

## Zwartoog

I attempted to connect an USB keyboard to a PS/2 port using a converter. Unfortunately, the BIOS did not even recognize the keyboard, so I have not been able to test this out  :Sad: 

----------

## static_k

 *Zwartoog wrote:*   

> A reference would have been nice indeed...
> 
> I have the same problem. Upgrading to xorg-server 1.7.5 seems to solve it.

 

Upgrading to xorg-server 1.7.6 resolved the issue for me. Special keys work fine and X doesn't crash anymore when they are used.   :Very Happy: 

----------

